# OsteoSet Bone Grafting Pellets



## ceejay413 (Apr 15, 2008)

MD removed antibiotic beads from patient's tibial shaft (11982), then proceeded to pack the same space with OsteoSet Bone Grafting Pellets.

"We had a 2 cm opening in the tibia that we decided to pack with OsteoSet pellets. We carefully proceeded to pack the OsteoSet pellets along the tibial shaft covering the entirety of the hold that had been previously created..."

That's about the extent of what I have for documentation of that "bone grafting".

The patient had a history of osteomyelitis requiring partial excision of his tibia twice...

Can anyone suggest what I should use for OsteoSet pellets, or if you think it might be included with the removal of the antibiotic beads?

Thanks!


----------

